# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të kufizoj lidhjet në Mikrotik?

## BlackRain

Si te nderpriten p2p ne Mikrotik ver. 2.9.6 dhe se a mundet ajo ndalje me qene e aranzhuar me termin (vetem ju lutem mos me jepni linka te mikrotikut ) dhe se a  ka dikush nga ju qe ka njohuri se NESE ? existon ndonje p2p qe mikrotiku nuk mund te ndaloj.

se me ckoqen tu ma vjedh rrejtin...  :djall me brire:  


Falemneres

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Eshte e thjeshte fare. Mesa duket nuk kaloke kohe fare me routerin tend  :i qetë:  

Keto jan hapat,

do te futesh me winbow dhe me pas do shkosh te ip - firewall

me pas tek Filter rule do klikosh +-sin e kuq edhe keto jan konfigurimi qe duhet ti besh. 

Shiko screenshotet qe te kam dhene une edhe vepro sipas rradhes dhe ne fund nje OK

per me shume me kontakto ne pm.

Luisi

----------


## Donliri

Pershendetje te gjitheve

A mund te behen kufizime ne Mikrotik, si mund te behet bllokimi i msn dhe yahoo messengerit, skype apo edhe ndonje web faqe te caktuar per nje range ip p.sh 10.10.10.1-10.10.10.220 ndersa ky kufizim mos te vlej per range 10.10.10.221-10.10.10.255 per shkak se nuk kam proxy server ku mund te beheshin kufizime te caktuara. Momentalisht Mikrotikun po e perdori vetem per rutim.

Iu falenderoj per mirekuptim.

----------


## x-e-n-i

Ndalja e p2p si foto me lart qe e postoi Tom Stojeri por duhesh edhe te Action banja drop dhe ok tek une funskionon Ares nuk funskionon as emule edhe disa tjera,,,sepse Ares te shkoq rrjet a shembull ja kufizon 128 ai te merr edhe dy here me shume ,, ,,tung

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Ne Router ske me shum se 30 IP pra bllokoi ato IP qe ste duhen, ti ne kabinet i ke qe nga 192.168.0.1 deri me 192.168.0.11, pra futi ne liste te gjitha IP qe jan nga numri 12 e deri me 30 dhe kufizoja shpejtesin me 00000 dhe atehere te te vjedhin n`mundeshin  :buzeqeshje: 

Tung

----------


## qoska

Nuk eshte e thene sidomos ne 2.9.6 ti bllokoje/limitoje te gjitha P2P pasi ato ndryshojne pikerisht per tu shpetuar ketyre rregullave, te cilat mund te lexohen kollaj ne nje kernel linux ku eshte bazuar dhe mikrotik.

Gjithsesi shumicen e kap!

Per te siguruar nje rrjet, blloko cdo gje ne filter.
Pas atij filtri shto nje rregull me nje liste adresash(e mundur ne mikrotik)!
Se si ta besh kete lexo dokumentacionin dhe mos kerko qe te tjeret te bejne detyrat e shtepise per ty se une mund edhe te ta prish me shume sepse ti ke besim se une do te te jap zgjidhjen e duhur  :shkelje syri: .

Me te mira.

----------


## liridon2001

pERSHENDETJE, 
Jam munduar qe ti bllokoj disa saj me MIKROTIK, por pa suskses. ket linnk e kam perdore, 

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/How_to...ng_Using_Proxy 

por din ndokush ndonje metode tjter se kjo nuk po ka suskes

Pershendetje

----------


## The Pathfinder

Por si i behet ne rastin e klienteve familjare, te cilet ndryshojne IP qe u kam caktuar une dhe rastis ne nje IP qe une nuk e kam ne liste, si tia bej qe te bllokoj IP qe une nuk i kam ne listen e kontrollit te mikrotikut?!

----------


## GuJack20

Bej te anasjellten. Krijo lista te te gjitha IP, bllokoji te gjitha, dhe pastaj hap vetem IP  qe te duhen.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Bej te anasjellten. Krijo lista te te gjitha IP, bllokoji te gjitha, dhe pastaj hap vetem IP  qe te duhen.


Skishe ndonje menyre me te thjeshte  :i ngrysur: ...
Keshtu do me duhet te shkruaj te gjithe IP per nje jave :P :P  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: ...
Flm, i nderuar...!

----------


## The Pathfinder

Bera nje konfigurim tjeter te nje mikrotiku, nje Pentium 3, ndoqa po te njejtat hapa, WAN-i eshte ne rregull, LAN-i jo...
si ip modemi ka 192.168.1.1
dhe une si wan vura .1.150,
ndoqa te njejten menyre qe me sugjeruat ju!

Por karta e LAN-it nuk jep jete fare  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Si wan .1.150 apo si lan?

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Si wan .1.150 apo si lan?


Duke qene se IP e modemit e kam 192.168.1.1
Dhe WAN vura 192.168.1.150
dhe LAN 192.168.2.1

----------


## GuJack20

> Skishe ndonje menyre me te thjeshte ...
> Keshtu do me duhet te shkruaj te gjithe IP per nje jave :P :P  ...
> Flm, i nderuar...!


Po jo mo lal eshte 2 min pune.

Lista krijohet ne forme 192.168.1.x - 192.168.1.y (ne kete forme ti percakton ne nje liste duke filluar nga filan IP DERI tek fistek IP)

----------


## The Pathfinder

Nje Problem tjeter...

Me mikrotikun qe kam konfiguruar, shoh qe cdo kush mund te futet ne internet, nder klientet e mi familjare, duke e bere IP e tij automatike!
Si mund te zhduket ky fenomen  :i ngrysur: ?
Dhe tjeter, krijimi i nje zinxhiri IP qe te mos nderrohen dhe ti bej disable dmth ti bllokoj paketat, dhe mundesisht hapat qe duhet te ndjek... ju lutem  :i ngrysur: ,
ne rast nderrimi IP te mos kene internet??

----------


## The Pathfinder

Pervec ketyre me siper, dua edhe ti be password Wireless-it tim...
Modemin e kam me wireless pa pass per momentin.
Modeli eshte Billion!

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Po jo mo lal eshte 2 min pune.
> 
> Lista krijohet ne forme 192.168.1.x - 192.168.1.y (ne kete forme ti percakton ne nje liste duke filluar nga filan IP DERI tek fistek IP)


Nuk mesuam te benim Disable ne menyre automatike te gjitha IP qe nuk i kemi ne pune, nga X tek Y?

----------

